# Panasonic NV-GS15 - How do I get video onto my comp?



## Yoonsi

Panasonic NV-GS15, Thats my camcorder, it records onto a MiniDV tape. I only have USB on my computer. How do I get the video onto my computer for editing?


----------



## Yoonsi

I connect it through the computer through USB and the computer only recognizes it as a SD card (because the pictures are stored on an SD card) but I can't get the computer to recognize it as a camera. Any advice?


----------



## goosy22

EDIT: nevermind, i was wrong...


----------



## easyshare123

plug it in via usb, Open up windows movie maker, click 'capture from video device' Choose your cam, Click next, Choose best quality, Make sure ur cam is set too playback mode, Click play on your cam and start capture then click stop capture when finished

No software Needed.

Hope this helps


----------



## Verve

guys come on, its a firewire camera! USB has no access to the MiniDV tape.

What you need to get is a Firewire PCI expansion card. This means that you open your computer and manually have to install it.

I own this exact same card, it comes with a cable so its all you should need - plus its only $14.99: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1026754&CatId=510


----------



## DCIScouts

Starwarsman said:


> guys come on, its a firewire camera! USB has no access to the MiniDV tape.
> 
> What you need to get is a Firewire PCI expansion card. This means that you open your computer and manually have to install it.
> 
> I own this exact same card, it comes with a cable so its all you should need - plus its only $14.99: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1026754&CatId=510





Yoonsi said:


> I connect it through the computer through USB and the computer only recognizes it as a SD card (because the pictures are stored on an SD card) but I can't get the computer to recognize it as a camera. Any advice?





Sorry, but I would think that Yoonsi can tell the difference between USB and Firewire.  Try what easyshare said, it should work that way.


----------



## Verve

I looked the camera up, it uses Firewire. Capture through USB isn't supported on it. He asked what to do because he only has USB.


----------



## The_Other_One

Starwarsman said:


> guys come on, its a firewire camera! USB has no access to the MiniDV tape.


Wrong...  I know of many cameras that also offer USB video streaming.  My Sony, for example, has USB and Firewire.  USB is only 1.1, so the video is 352x240...

But I do agree with firewire.  USB 2.0 or not, Firewire is the way to go.

*edit*
Maybe that camera is different, I have not researched it, but I know some do support USB streaming.


----------



## Verve

The_Other_One said:


> Wrong...  I know of many cameras that also offer USB video streaming.  My Sony, for example, has USB and Firewire.  USB is only 1.1, so the video is 352x240...
> 
> But I do agree with firewire.  USB 2.0 or not, Firewire is the way to go.
> 
> *edit*
> Maybe that camera is different, I have not researched it, but I know some do support USB streaming.



I understand and agree. I only said that because I looked it up, and saw that it was a firewire cam, before posting. So I was referring to his particular cam, not all types.


----------



## dkupenga

*nv-gs15*



Yoonsi said:


> I connect it through the computer through USB and the computer only recognizes it as a SD card (because the pictures are stored on an SD card) but I can't get the computer to recognize it as a camera. Any advice?



i use videopad video editor and go capture film, it works.


----------



## dkupenga

i cant connect my panasonic nv-gs15 using web cam too skype. any suggestions


----------

